# What have you done RIGHT today?



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

To heck with (edited to keep thread from being deleted) the self-pitying _mea culpas_ of that other thread. Surely there are some of us who go out each day and try to do better?!

In my case, I made peace with Jeff. No small task.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

YAY Jim!!

When I wanted a cup of coffee tonight....(which I have in my hands right now) I went with decaf...a blend I never drink.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

I finished reading The thing on the doorstep and other weird tales by HP Lovecraft.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Great!  Did you see my Yog-Sothoth screensaver?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> YAY Jim!!
> 
> When I wanted a cup of coffee tonight....(which I have in my hands right now) I went with decaf...a blend I never drink.


You wanted to be calm for the TONGUE......


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I said Hello to my friend BJ!!  

How have you been?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You wanted to be calm for the TONGUE......


No!!! Don't remind me of that. (eyes starts twitching)....there's a reason why I left the dorm lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Angela said:


> I said Hello to my friend BJ!!
> 
> How have you been?


Is that _really_ a good thing?

And I have been, as always, outstanding.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I took the kids and dog to the park and played with them!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> No!!! Don't remind me of that. (eyes starts twitching)....there's a reason why I left the dorm lol


So I'm laying there......


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Mom of 4 said:


> I took the kids and dog to the park and played with them!


This is a good thing. Interacting with one's own pets and children. *thumb up*


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hate to admit, I often take them to the park so they can play and I can read my Kindle.
Left the Kindle at home today and ran, chased, climbed and...played like a kid!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Mom of 4 said:


> Hate to admit, I often take them to the park so they can play and I can read my Kindle.
> Left the Kindle at home today and ran, chased, climbed and...played like a kid!


This post softened my callous heart.

Now you remember why you had them in the first place. 

Good day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I've only been up half an hour so far today, but getting up at all is a good thing!

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Got up early enough to take the pups for a walk - does that count? 

Then ordered all the books I've been lusting wanting for awhile. Help the economy donchano


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I got out of bed....


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I noticed that the mourning doves that live on our patio had returned, so I went outside and fed them.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> I got out of bed....


That's all I've managed to do today, as well. 
Then again it's just now 8:42 am where I am...I still have plenty of time to do something for both the good and the bad thread.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hmmm, took DD to the doctor for a bad sinus infection. We came home and I shoveled the walk and driveway and then salted. Now I'm relaxing and reading KB while burning through a sample on Jinx *


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I've spent the last 5 days at a pretty intense certification training meeting, our exam was at 8:00 am this morning.  So not only did I stay up until 11:00 studying, I woke up at 5:00 to shower and cram some more.  I am about 99% sure I passed with flying colors.  
Had to post this, because for once, all I've done is the right thing today!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Today has been a good day.  Most of mine are.  

The cats got me up a little after 7am.  I let them outside.  Said good morning to the dogs and gave them a snack.

Fixed my self a 2 egg cheese omelet and put it on toast(7 grain wheat) Ate it with my diet Dr, Pepper.

Read my Kindle for a couple of hours. Called my sister in Kentucky.  I like to call her at least once a week.  She is recovering from lung cancer and is often home alone during the day.  

Read my Kindle some more(Distant Cousin) and fell asleep for about 4 hours.

Now I am watching the news about US Airways Flight 1549 crash in NYC and thanking God everyone survived.

Now I'm here checking in with my fellow Kindleteers!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I gave the dog a bath, I ran an errand for mom, and kept my mouth shut when someone's mood took a turn.


The pilot did some good removering


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I ordered my sister a Kindle. Won't she be surprised!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Now I am watching the news about US Airways Flight 1549 crash in NYC and thanking God everyone survived.


That pilot definitely did something right today!

Ann


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes he did.  I had to turn it off.  It's just repeating over and over now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I only just turned the news on. . . wow. . .the pictures are pretty amazing. . .

Which all begs the question:  Will Amazon replace any Kindles lost or damaged?  

And isn't it great that that is the worst those folks and their families have to worry about.

Ann


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

I am in chat with Benjimen and I said I hope no Kindles drowned!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

I am reminded of the old Geoprge Carlin (I think?) joke about how they tell you that in the event of a water crash, your seat cushion can be used as a flotation device. "To hell with that!  If the plane crashes, my seat cushion is getting used as a toilet!"


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I would stick my K in my under my vest...something to do while standing on the wing...or if I get stranded on a marooned tropcial island.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

As much as you like to think that, it probably wont happen.  your mind will be screaming at you to get out of the plane..it's very hard not to give into fear in those types of situations.  

Sounds like they did a great job of not panicking .


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I was just joking...but I already have a fear of flying. I only fly if the drive is over one day long.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

I understand.  Long distance road trips can be fun if you take your time and dont get in a rush.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Road trips are fun! imagine four teens going to LA to shop for prom and a lot of starbucks stops...goodness that was a very long and fun weekend.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> As much as you like to think that, it probably wont happen. your mind will be screaming at you to get out of the plane..it's very hard not to give into fear in those types of situations.
> 
> Sounds like they did a great job of not panicking .


*From all our local reports, no one panicked. I guess my brother should be able to see the plane tomorrow as he heads to work at the Exchange since it's shored up near his building. I'm amazed that the one baby aboard wasn't injured at all.*


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Road trips are fun! imagine four teens going to LA to shop for prom and a lot of starbucks stops...goodness that was a very long and fun weekend.


*Long way to go for a prom dress, no C'mon...you have tons of shopping there *


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Road trips are fun! imagine four teens going to LA to shop for prom and a lot of starbucks stops...goodness that was a very long and fun weekend.


Sounds like it very easily could have been appropriate for the "what have you done wrong" thread. . . .knowing teenagers, that is! 

Seriously, enjoy those road trips. . . .the older you get, the more often you have to stop -- especially if you keep having Starbucks. 

Ann


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I was feeling under the weather yesterday so today I sent DS with DH and I stayed home and rested. And now I almost feel like myself again!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Long way to go for a prom dress, no C'mon...you have tons of shopping there *


There is, but we decided to go to LA since my best friends parents were going there anyways. My best friend was determined to get me to go to prom so I can fully experience high school (I was effy about going), but made the statement "Maybe if I find a dress I like"...I don't like dresses. They said we may get cheaper dresses in the district they were going. meanwhile the caffeine was for fuel since we had sleep over the night before, but none of us ended up sleeping...meanwhile I had track that friday (the day before we left). No worries we didn't drive. the time spent in the car was homework time...or at least that is what was our intention.

Nice to hear you are doing better Mom133d


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> There is, but we decided to go to LA since my best friends parents were going there anyways. My best friend was determined to get me to go to prom so I can fully experience high school (I was effy about going), but made the statement "Maybe if I find a dress I like"...I don't like dresses. They said we may get cheaper dresses in the district they were going. meanwhile the caffeine was for fuel since we had sleep over the night before, but none of us ended up sleeping...meanwhile I had track that friday (the day before we left). No worries we didn't drive. the time spent in the car was homework time...or at least that is what was our intention.
> 
> Nice to hear you are doing better Mom133d


*LOL...sounds like a fun trip. Road trips with friends can lead to lots of laughs! I have a friend who flies up from Atlanta...and we'd head from NYC to central NY for an Air Supply show. It's exactly 4 hours from my house and the last time we headed up there it was snowing as we got closer to the venue. About a hour and a half away my windshield washer fluid wouldn't come out...turns out the motor for it was over heated. We stopped at a gas station to buy a gallon of windshield washer fluid and we had to stop every 10 miles or so so she could get out and dump a cup full of it onto the windshield. Originally I was getting out but the shoulders became more narrow so I couldn't safely get out. Man, green road salt is nasty and my hair was so stiff from the stuff....I still have nightmares over the taste of it 

Glad none of you drove since you went without sleep the night before. So...was the dress fabulous*


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I didn't like it when I saw it, but it was different once it was forced on then got a look. The theme was Masquerade
My Mask:








my dress:


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> my dress:


And may we assume that's YOU in the dress? 

Ann


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

sure thing first time in a long time I wore dress.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I didn't like it when I saw it, but it was different once it was forced on then got a look. The theme was Masquerade
> My Mask:
> 
> 
> ...


*Awww, it's pretty and the mask is something. I wish I could wear white...my coloring is lighter than yours. Any pale colors fade into me *


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

If I am not mistaken, this is the first picture we've seen of you.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Posted here a couple of days ago in "what do we look lik" thread
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,258.msg58100.html#msg58100

I fell in love with the mask when I saw it online...six months later I came home for winter break and found my bro broke my mask in half. (sniff)

Want I did right today. I did paperwork


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

I forced myself to crawl out of bed and come to work this morning!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I didn't like it when I saw it, but it was different once it was forced on then got a look. The theme was Masquerade
> My Mask:
> 
> 
> ...


You look lovely, V_A, and your dress is beautiful. I love that mask. Make your brother fix it or get you another one.

I haven't really done anything right today, but neither have I done anything wrong ... I think.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

All I can say V_A is WOW what a doll! You look absolutely marvelous - hope you had a good time -and I'd get that brother to atone for the mask, cool mask!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Vegas...you are cute as a button.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you!

As for the mask, he gave me his, but it is of a different (still nice) design/


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That mask is was beautiful! I collect the old Clay Art masks.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I fell in love with the mask when I saw it online...six months later I came home for winter break and found my bro broke my mask in half. (sniff)


*Ok...what is it with your bro Didn't he also drop your Kindle moments after it was born *


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Ok...what is it with your bro Didn't he also drop your Kindle moments after it was born *


And downloaded all sorts of stuff on her computer.

Isn't that what brothers are for?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

He walks on thin ice most of the time...I'm just waiting for everyone to look away so crack the ice.lol..still working on getting revenge (evil smirk). Still love him (most of the time), but he just can't come near my stuff. If I didn't love him, I would have let him go to his own college on his own, but I followed him cuz he was all worked up about living in a city with no family in town.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

WTF?  You told us all you were a fat chick!

Hubba-hubba!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh.  And today I fed my co-worker a home-cooked meal.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

That's a great dress, V_A. 

I washed and waxed my fiancé's car today, and even cleaned the soft top and put protector on it. It looks all nice and shiny now.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought a portable DVD player for our daughter (just turned 6) to use in the car on long trips. It was a surprise. 

She and DW are going to Pittsburgh for the 4 day weekend and escaping Inauguration Madness. I get to stay here and work. They are BOTH very happy with it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

It's still pretty early so I've not done much yet.  I have plenty of time to screw it all up or have a good day.

I did have a nice breakfast and I took my Kindle in with me.  Usually I don't but it's down in the 20's here now and that is unsualy for us.  My dogs seem to love it though.  

The hot water in my kitchen has frozen.  Odd that hot water freezes first.  I think it has something to do with the amount of air in hot water versus cold water but that doesn't make sense because it has to get cold before it freezes.  I am confused.  

I just hope it doesn't break before it thaws out.  I don't want to go home to a lake in my kitchen.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Hopefully you won't need it, but just in case:


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> The hot water in my kitchen has frozen. Odd that hot water freezes first. I think it has something to do with the amount of air in hot water versus cold water but that doesn't make sense because it has to get cold before it freezes. I am confused.
> 
> I just hope it doesn't break before it thaws out. I don't want to go home to a lake in my kitchen.


The funny thing is the physicists seem just as confused as you as to why hot water freezes faster than cold water!!

"In short, hot water does freeze sooner than cold water under a wide range of circumstances. It is not impossible, and has been seen to occur in a number of experiments. However, despite claims often made by one source or another, there is no well-agreed explanation for how this phenomenon occurs. Different mechanisms have been proposed, but the experimental evidence is inconclusive. For those wishing to read more on the subject, Jearl Walker's article in Scientific American [13] is very readable and has suggestions on how to do home experiments on the Mpemba effect, while the articles by Auerbach [12] and Wojciechowski [14] are two of the more modern papers on the effect."
http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/physics/General/hot_water.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

As long as I don't come home to this, I'm good.










I know it sounds stupid but it's true. You can test it out yourself with 2 ice trays and some boiling water.

Put boiling water in one ice tray and water from the cold faucet in another ice tray. Check them in about 15-20 min or so depending on how cold your freezer is.

The boiled water should start freezing first.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Put boiling water in one ice tray and water from the cold faucet in another ice tray. Check them in about 15-20 min or so depending on how cold your freezer is.
> 
> The boiled water should start freezing first.


I remember many many many years ago I flunked a science final because I made that statement and the teacher disagreed with it! Never forgot that, always thought I was right, didn't know why but


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

You should go back and get that grade changed.  It's on your permanent record you know.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My DH, in 4th or 5th grade, wrote a report on the Irish Potato Famine and got a poor grade because the teacher thought he made things up:  like the fact that over half the population of Ireland died.  She said it wasn't possible.  Pretty much hasn't trusted teachers since.

Ann


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I've never trusted my teachers in high school.  Many of the older ones especially were just lazy and there for a pay check.  If you questioned anything they said, right or wrong, you were cruisng towards detention.

My poor younger brother was almost suspended from school because he got into an argument with a math teacher on a way to do certain math problems.  

Even though the way he learned it in Ohio was faster and shorter, it was her way or the highway.  It's safe to say I really hated that school.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Its unfortunate but many teachers are education majors who are not really experts in their subjects. Science especially can be a mixed-bag. Frequently its an education major who took some science classes, not a science major or a scientist. 

Of course it would be impossible to fill all the schools with specialists in each subject, and too expensive...but at least they should accept their limitations and not have to pretend that they know all about their subject matter. Especially in this day and age with the easy access to further research. All you would have to do is assign said child to research the subject and prove it.

I remember great teachers like that and then the bad ones, who knew a smidgen of their subject and that was ALL THAT EXISTS!

oh well, 

That's the difference between High School and College, by the way. You're taught by an expert in the field and its much more open-ended.

P.S. 
I probably over generalized. My wife works in the school district and there are many great teachers. Its just easier to remember the bad ones


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I never expect teachers to know everything.  My best teachers were often clueless about many things.  They were open minded enough to show us how to find the answers. The best teachers learn as much from their students as the students do from them.

Not long ago I was was watching some movie or something and a student in a class was asking questions about the subject.  She was disagreeing with the instructor.

The instructor comes back with if you had read chapter 2 of MY book then you would know the right answers.  The girl left the class.

I agreed with her.  ONE book especially that of the instructor's doesn't have all of the right answers, just the right answers from that author's view point.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Teachers do have a lot more responsibility these days considering how many kids are labeled ADD, ADHD, etc., and all of the paperwork and special things they have to do to include all students in the main stream.  I know there are pros and cons to this, but I'm not a fan in every situation.  My sister is basically physically handicapped.  The school system was implementing inclusion, and therefore, she pretty much was just passed from one grade to another.  Very sad, because she had some of the capabilities.  If she had been permitted to be in a "special needs class", i do believe she could have at least learned some things.  

Second point: The algebra teacher that I loved was still teaching when my three got to high school.  I love algebra and couldn't wait to help them with their homework.  Alas, because it was 25 or so years later the method to getting the same answer had changed.  Of course I went to parent/teacher conference, not for that specific purpose, but I did ask her about it.  It didn't matter that I got the same answer they did; if they didn't show their work in the "new" way, the answer was wrong.  Very frustrating as a parent.  

Okay, I'm done.  Thanks for listening.
debbie


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I just recalled something I did right today.  Since it happened at 1:38 this morning, I guess I had blocked it out.  At 1:38 this morning I hear a beep.  I wake up, thinking, I left my cell phone downstairs on purpose; did not want any night texts to wake me.  So what is that noise?  Must be dreaming.  I drift back off and beep; there it is again.  I'm thinking, could that be my carbon monoxide dectector?  I've never heard it before and I have turned my furnance up to combat the frigid temps.  I listen some more.  Finally, I realize this noise is going to continue every 3 or so minutes until I get up and deal with it.  Needless, to say, as I'm sure all of you have figured out by now, the battery in the smoke detector was dying or dead or whatever they do at 1:38 in the morning.  
So what did I do right?  I didn't just take out the old battery and throw it in the trash.  I carried my kitchen stool upstairs, dug out a new battery, and replaced it.  This morning I have went through and replaced them in all of the rest of the detectors before they get a chance to talk to me in the middle of the night.
debbie


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Beep!  Well you did the right thing.  Just think how you'd have felt if you just took the battery out, went back to bed and then the house caught fire because the battery you tossed in the trash shorted out on a piece of foil.

Man would you have felt silly or what?


----------

